# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلا لذيذ ومميز بالصور

## اوتار فاطمه

.. حلى لذيذ ومميز ( بالصور )



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جبت لكم طريقه سهله وسريعه لاعداد حلى مميز خاصه اذا فيه زياره مفاجأه وماحضرتو شي

تفضلو......



المقادير :
مثل ما أنتم شايفين في الصورة 



عسل / بسكوت أولكر الدائري بالسمسم / كاكاو جالكسي 
طبعا الكمية على حسب ما تحددين ..
الطريقة :
ألصقي كل حبتين من البسكوت بشوية عسل واستمري بالكمية اللي تحبين .. مثل كذا 


بعدين جهزي الكاكاو في حمام مائي .. وأضيفي له شوي حليب بوني حتى يصير سائل نوعا ما ..
غمسي البسكوت في الكاكاو بعدين صفيه في ورق بيليسيه ..
بإمكانك تزيين البسكوت بجوز هند أو فستق أو أي إضافات تحبينها ..
دخليه الثلاجه حتى يتماسك الكاكاو ويلين البسكوت ..
وبس ..
هذا الشكل النهائي :



وبألف عاااااااافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلم الايادي ام محمد ..

والله كل يوم تشهينا بطبق شكل ..

الله يعطيج العافية 
وكل عام وانتي بخير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلم الايادي ام محمد

كل يوم عندج طبق يشهيناا 

الله يعطيج العافية وكل عام وانتي بخير ..

----------


## عاشقة الرسول



----------


## فرح

حركاااااااااااااات 
حبيبتي ام محمد
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
ولاحرمنا جديدك المتألق داااائما 
بنتظاااار المزييييييد طماعه :embarrest:  هالبنت تحب الحلى هههه
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## زهرة القلوب

يسلموووووووو
الله عطيش العافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

شذى الزهراء
                             الله يسلمك  حبيبتي  على المرور الحلو 
                              والله يعافييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكي 
                            ونتي بالف خيرررررررررررررررررر
                      &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

الله يسلمك اختي عاشقه الرسول 
على المرور الحلو اختي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يسلمك حبيبتي  فرح مرورك اسعدني 
ماننحرم من الطله الحلوه 
ولحلى لك انتي شنو رايك 
هههههههههههههههههههه
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
الله يعافيكي يارب اختي 
زهره القلوب اختك ام محمد

----------


## منار

*يعطيكي الف عافية على هذة الاكلات**الذيذة*

----------


## دلع البنات

شكرااااااااام محمدوالله جبتيهاجيب    لللفاجآت لاحرمنامن الاطباق السريعه ويسلمووووووووو

----------


## الولائيه

مشكووووووووووورة اختي على الحلى باين عليه اممممم روعه

----------


## farooo7a

سلمت الايدي

لا حرمنا ربي من جديدك

تحياتي لك

فروحه

----------


## ضوى

يممممممممم أنا هذا البسكوت بدون أي اضافات أحبه بعد مع الجلكسي أكيد بكون طعم عجيييييييييب
تسلم إيدك أختي أم محمد وكثر لينا من الحلا اللذيذ ،،

----------


## ساريه

تسلم ايداك اختي ام محمد على الوصفه اللذيذه وسريعه ومشكوره

----------


## أزهار الربيع



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

تسلم الاياادي ام محمد
حلا عن جد رهيب
يعطيك العافية على الطرح

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*يسلمووو ع المرور
ويعطيكم ربي العافيه
تحياتي*

*اختكم ام محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يسلمووووووووووووووو* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 

**

----------


## مها 2008

*يسلمووووووووووووووو* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 

**

----------

